

Swiss Voters Narrowly Approve Curbs on Immigration - mweibel
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/10/world/europe/swiss-voters-narrowly-approve-curbs-on-immigration.html

======
poseid
Interesting phenomenon indeed. There is a map of votes here
[http://www.nzz.ch/#abstimmungskarte-app](http://www.nzz.ch/#abstimmungskarte-
app) \- showing that the votes against came mostly from the German cantons.
There might be a hidden message there?

~~~
mweibel
Well it's since years (maybe even decades) like this. French speaking cantons
are usually much more open to immigrants or to less strict rules with asylum
for example (it's a phenomen called "Röstigraben") ;).

In this vote it's even more visible that cantons who have a higher percentage
of immigrants voted "no" (in favor of immigrants) while more or less all rural
cantons (with less immigrants) voted "yes".. Speaks for itself I think.

